
What Analyzing 50 Brand Guides Taught Us About Building a Lasting Company - tgoldberg
http://sketchdeck.com/blog/what-analyzing-50-brand-guides-taught-us-about-building-a-lasting-company
======
pj_costello
"20% of all companies stuck to Helvetica for their font face"

I'm really curious about the lesser known fonts people really like since
Helvetica and Arial are so common.

------
mliso
Very interesting read. Can't say it's surprising how much of a skew towards
positive startups have.

